# Is there a name for this technique?



## alanfarwell

So I hear people play woodwinds in this certain way, specifically the pan flute and the shakuhachi, where they kind of give it a sort of wavering or stuttering effect. And it usually goes from fast paced and rapid to slower paced and faded. And I was wondering if there's a specific name for this playing technique. I almost want to call it a vibrato or tremolo but I don't think that's right.

you can sort of hear what I'm talking about 37 seconds into this video:


----------



## Larkenfield

I wouldn’t say that the sound is exactly vibrato or tremolo, but the effect is created with the control of the breath for a dramatic effect. In this instance, the shakuhachi player is also humming along with the sound before it fades out. Very effective! There’s probably a term for it if one asks an expert player of the instrument. The breathiness of the sound is also very important and it’s done deliberately using a great deal of breath control.


----------



## alanfarwell

Alright, thanks


----------



## fluteman

alanfarwell said:


> So I hear people play woodwinds in this certain way, specifically the pan flute and the shakuhachi, where they kind of give it a sort of wavering or stuttering effect. And it usually goes from fast paced and rapid to slower paced and faded. And I was wondering if there's a specific name for this playing technique. I almost want to call it a vibrato or tremolo but I don't think that's right.
> 
> you can sort of hear what I'm talking about 37 seconds into this video:


I once saw James Galway demonstrate playing on a shakuhachi flute. He very briefly showed how to do that "tremolo" effect you describe, but quickly dismissed it as a part of the shakuhachi tradition that he didn't have much use for. It's interesting when Sir James makes use of Japanese music traditions, just as when George Harrison made use of Indian music traditions, how much westernization takes place, and how much of the original traditions are discarded.


----------



## alanfarwell

Thanks for the info. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------

